# dev. - paper combination



## santino (Jul 12, 2005)

just discovered a good developer - paper combo, warmtone paper from foma "Fomatone MG 132" and Dokumol developer from Tetenal (it's a document film/paper developer).

anybody had any experience with document developer and variable contrast baryta base paper?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jul 13, 2005)

Use Tetenals Neofin Blue b&w film developer went I shoot Efke films, and have be very happy with it


----------

